# What do you like doing apart from music making?



## George Caplan (Dec 11, 2011)

too much talk around here about politics and economics.

what do you guys like to do for a pleasurable passtime? dont tell us you have no time for other things because thats boring.


----------



## PasiP (Dec 11, 2011)

I like to have my daily Guinness and I also enjoy watching movies and TV-series. I occasionally play games too.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 11, 2011)

Drink with friends at the local bar, video games, Netflix. I think that's it. Geez, I need to find some hobbies...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 11, 2011)

Reddit, League of Legends, watching Fist of the North Star and Arrested Development, working on my new house.


----------



## Ed (Dec 11, 2011)

Crying uncontrollably.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2011)

Listening to others music, reading an interesting book, drink a good beer or a red wine and: Spend much time with my wife! There are so many fine things we both are doing.... .


----------



## nikolas (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the past 5 days my visits to the toilets tend to be more frequent than my music making (I have some kind of stomach flu...). :D

Other than that, I enjoy biking, drinking the occasional beer, going to the movies and playing (usually older/retro) computer games. Spending as much time as possible with my wife and kids.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess first on the list these days is hanging out with my kids - since it won't be too much longer before hanging out with Dad becomes a bad thing<G>!

I like to listen to music - either as the actual activity or as an adjunct to whatever I'm doing.

I love to tinker with electronics - designing circuits or fixing stuff (the later comes in quite handy when you are cheap<G>!)

I've recently become re-acquainted with hiking and camping - forgot how much I enjoy them. I am going to try to do so more often.

Evenings, when I've gotten all of that out of the way I like to watch TV or movies with the bride. The challenge is to find shows where I'm sufficiently caught up that I don't spent the time analyzing the sound track!!

I used to go out - to shows, to clubs to hear bands, to concerts - a lot more. With three young ones that's on hold these days, though I do get out for a beverage or two once in a while.

Same goes for working in live theatre - I used to design 5 - 6 shows a season, now I've cut that back to 1, maybe 2. I miss it, but I just don't have the time!

It may not be the most exciting existence, but I rather enjoy it.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Dec 11, 2011)

Long range Tuna angling. 

Any other serious fishermen on this board?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 11, 2011)

Brobdingnagian @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Long range Tuna angling.
> 
> Any other serious fishermen on this board?



Where do you cast your lines Brob? 

WST3 hiking is great where do you go?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2011)

Playing Ping Pong. 8) 

D


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Brobdingnagian @ Sun Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Long range Tuna angling.
> ...



How about you?

For me, I really enjoy the long-range boats out of San Diego. Do a fair amount of fishing out of Sardinia, Kona and Montauk. Then again, I am just as happy trying to catch the tiniest of trout from a small river on a fly rod as I am wrestling with 300lb Tuna. It's more about the mystery of what's lurking under the water and re-connecting with the outdoors.

-B


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 11, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Crying uncontrollably.



I spend most of my day using Ed's tears as lube. It's a tricky balance, the more lube I use the less Ed cries. 

I also play a lot of Modern Warfare on XBOX. I use a $150 7.1 surround headset, a XIM3 which allows me to use mouse and keyboard with my XBOX, and have the console hooked up to a large PC monitor. I don't even have to pull a trigger to kill noobs anymore, they evaporate in my presence.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 11, 2011)

Brobdingnagian @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Brobdingnagian @ Sun Dec 11 said:
> ...



Wow you get around. I've only been on a friends boat out of Marina Del Rey. Caught a Couple White Seabass! 
Its definitely a goal of mine in the future to get a boat to catch the big ones but I'll have to wait for awhile. 
How is Kona? What fish do you go for out there? I spend some time in Maui and I'm always looking for fresh local fish, but can never find it! 
I hear ya about connecting with nature. Fishing seems pretty boring to some, but it some how fills the soul back up with whatever the city takes away. Rainbow and brown trout tastes better to me than canned tuna anyway . Nothing taste better than fresh Rainbow trout.


----------



## Lex (Dec 11, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Crying uncontrollably.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csc8zr2MGUw


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## JJP (Dec 11, 2011)

I play volleyball and badminton. I am also a nationally ranked badminton line judge. International certification soon! =o 

I'm also part of an organization that builds telescopes and provides free astronomical viewings for the public. We regularly do programs at schools and libraries to encourage interest in science.

http://www.sidewalkastronomers.us
http://www.burbanksidewalkastronomers.com

I find it very important to have interests outside of music, otherwise I go a little crazy... or at least a little more than usual. (o)


----------



## bluejay (Dec 11, 2011)

Mostly keep fit and sport. Helps to balance sitting in front of a screen for hours and hours.


----------



## rgames (Dec 11, 2011)

Golf.

It's another great forum for talking about politics and economics. 

Plus, they bring you drinks, so it's kind of like a hybrid between hiking and going to a bar. What could be better?

Plus, after playing golf, everything else seems easy. So it makes me feel better about my life.

Oh yeah - you can make money at it. I netted $15 yesterday. Woohooo!

rgames


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Dec 11, 2011)

I play baseball (real hardball, fastpitch etc.) in an old man's league. I recently have been unable to see the ball from long distances and i can't run as as fast...so I had to move from the 25 and over to the 35 and older and now the 45 and over. I'm 53 and can still hit a 90 mph fastball, but the rest of my game is sluuummping with age. 

As Blujay said, i do this to counteract the HOURS and HOURS of sitting and composing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 11, 2011)

10s.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> 10s.



best answer yet!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Brobdingnagian @ Sun Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Long range Tuna angling.
> ...



When I was young, and single, and in shape I used to do sections of the Appalachian trail - always thought I'd hike from Georgia to Maine one day, but never did.

Now that I have a 9 year old son the hiking and camping is a bit simpler - but it's still fun to be outdoors!

And while deep sea fishing is also just a memory these days I did take my son fishing this year, and he enjoyed it - so there will be more lake and stream fishing in my future as well.

As has been said elsewhere in this thread, anything that helps me strike a balance from sitting in front of the computer.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 11, 2011)

AFL. 

Watching. Playing (badly). Coaching Kids.


----------



## Andrew Christie (Dec 11, 2011)

Beer and wine with close friends and family. Watching movies and good TV series'. Love tennis, can't play for the life of me but go to the Australian Open every year. Watch most of the major tournaments.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2011)

surfing skating, although I'm getting old for the latter, or the grounds getting harder. 

Lately my job, scoring a cartoon, has gotten the better of me though. It will end in March and I will have a life again.

'till then it's the studio 30 days a month and "don't worry kids uncle daddy will come home someday before you're in bed". That part sucks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 12, 2011)

Reading and basketball.


----------



## madbulk (Dec 12, 2011)

Foodie. Wino. Sports fan. Father. Husband. Not in that order.

Wish I were in an old man's hardball league. You're fortunate Jimbo. I would love to turn on a 90 mph fastball, but it would have to be really grooved cuz I can only swing through one plane these days. If the ball don't hit it, it don't hit it.

And yeah, the eyes. Can't play outfield even with a softball, damned fly balls nearly disappear at times before they get to me and my shaky glove.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 12, 2011)

rgames @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Golf.
> 
> It's another great forum for talking about politics and economics.
> 
> ...



im too old to play old mans baseball. but golf is a good one now. where do you play?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 12, 2011)

I also like making films (in a past life I did live comedy) and also enjoy watching football and formula one. Oh, and fine evenings with friends drinking exquisite European lagers.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Dec 12, 2011)

reddognoyz @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> surfing skating, although I'm getting old for the latter, or the grounds getting harder.
> 
> Lately my job, scoring a cartoon, has gotten the better of me though. It will end in March and I will have a life again.
> 
> 'till then it's the studio 30 days a month and "don't worry kids uncle daddy will come home someday before you're in bed". That part sucks.






You gotta get your studio inside your house. When I work from 7am to Midnight I still can take a 15 min break to drive my kids to school or eat dinner with everyone. It's the only way....


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2011)

I study Wado Ryu karate in my spare time.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2011)

Jimbo 88 @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> reddognoyz @ Mon Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > surfing skating, although I'm getting old for the latter, or the grounds getting harder.
> ...



I Live in Manhattan now, but Summer of 2010 I spent about six weeks working on two shows with a super challenging schedule. I put together a rig and took in to New Hampshire and worked out of the garage at my families lake house. It was fantastic and I saw the kids and felt connected to my family even though I was working 12 hour days. Gonna find a way to do that permanently.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 12, 2011)

Watch hockey, I'm a caps and kings fan, and of course watch movies and tv (finished House season 6 and moving on to Spin City).

Other than that I listen to music, work out 4-5 days a week (let's see how long I can keep up with that ) and play video games. Currently Battlefield 3 and NHL 12.

And since I don't earn any money on my music (yet?), I study corporate economics full time.


----------



## midphase (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoy sitting in jury selection rooms waiting to be called in!

(actually that's just what I'm doing today)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2011)

Hockey, current events podcasts, reading and watching anything about the first 3 decades of the 20th Century, suppers with friends.


----------



## Arbee (Dec 13, 2011)

Sailing, cooking, eating, drinking good red wine, developing business software, walking, travel......


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 13, 2011)

Drawing (Arts and Graphic Student), developing PC Games, reading (Everything Not of the first half of the 20th century - becouse i had to watch-and-read history until puking and beyond in shool already.) That said, i do read older scify books and terry pratchett tough.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 13, 2011)

Reading. Books.

For the younger here, these are things made from paper.

Then I think, and then I write. Sometimes.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 13, 2011)

:lol: 

That's great. Reminds me of why I use the Library for a nickel a sheet to copy manuals and then them at the doctors, and lawyers offices.

Those 2 different types of office visits have one thing in common, they are always late, I would even place bets in a sports book using various Vegas lawyers and the time you spend waiting.

But the doctors are free so I don;t get upset, and the Lawyers eventually pay you after a year or two, but during that period, it drives me nuts to pay them and have to wait....................aaarrrgghhh.


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 17, 2011)

Dancing pair salsa.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 17, 2011)

this shows just how old I've gotten! Before I was married with children my favorite - outside music - hobby was soaring. Yup, flying around the sky in an aircraft with no engine... and for anyone that enjoys flight, and lives within a reasonable distance from a gliderport I can't recommend that first flight highly enough. Just be forewarned, it's instantly addictive! It's also expensive! The best part of this particular hobby, however, is that one can not fool oneself into thinking one can turn it into a business<G>!!!! My nine year old is fascinated with aircraft, so there is a very good chance that I'll get to revisit this hobby in the not too distant future... or at least that's my plan.

And for those looking for a true hobby (an activity that is expensive and can not possibly pay for itself - my definition anyway) may I also suggest amateur radio?

73's - KB3KJF


----------



## poseur (Dec 17, 2011)

errrmmmm..... making more music.
live performance.
practising, in one form or another, on one instrument or another.
producing and/or mixing others' recordings.
travelling.
tweaking & modifying electronic musical devices, sometimes.

walking (3-5miles) w/my wife; playing with & training my crazy dog.

hanging out with my kids, and with my granddaughter.....
which always includes food, & often includes visits to "important" architecture & museums.
playing music with my sons 7 one daughter-in-law.....

seeing and/or speaking with my friends.

eating, cooking; making espressi at least 8x, daily.
food-shopping!

driving..... fairly quickly, on un-trafficed roads.

i read some portion of a book, every day,
as well as the news (The Guardian, NY Times, etc).

watching cycling & surfing events on tv.


----------



## SvK (Dec 17, 2011)

i like shagging


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2011)

Steven, what is "shagging"?

I tried to translate, but no result..... .


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Steven, what is "shagging"?
> 
> I tried to translate, but no result..... .



Ummm... who wants to link this for Gunther?


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 17, 2011)

poseur @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> driving..... fairly quickly, on un-trafficed roads.



yeah thats a good one. thats better than shagging gunther. or should i say....thats better than shagging......gunther.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Günther,

It's slang for Kopulierenden.

Claude


----------



## jleckie (Dec 17, 2011)

dancing naked.


----------



## Udo (Dec 17, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Steven, what is "shagging"?
> 
> I tried to translate, but no result..... .


Horizontal dancing. :wink:


----------



## SvK (Dec 18, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 19, 2011)

I do some 3D modeling stuff with different 3D programs like Maya, Cinema4D. Here´s some old little porfolio:

http://marcotronic.cgsociety.org/gallery/

And I love photography. Actually have done that as small business in addition to my main job some time ago. My old (German) website (have to create a new one when I have some time left  ): http://www.marco-neumann.de

I also love doing motion graphics with After Effects.

Marco


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 19, 2011)

photography is up there for me. one of my favorites.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 19, 2011)

Recently I am making a scrapbook of the 70's and 80's.
Just saw some shots of us gigging at the Red Onion on the Redondo Beach Pier, and staying until the sunrise with a fire going.

The old SoCal was Heaven on Earth back then.
Even got an old pic of me and Terry Nunn before Berlin was signed.
She was a favorite at Bobby McGees.

But next week I will probably be enjoying walking my bike up Mt. Grant and then riding back down. Applying the brakes is my idea of great excercise...


----------



## mgpqa1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I majored in graphic design at a school that was influenced by the International Typographic Style (Swiss Style) so I enjoy looking at old Typography books in my spare time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 20, 2011)

Shagging = bumsen.


----------



## Udo (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Shagging = bumsen.


That translation doesn't express the correct nuance. :wink: I'm not going to elaborate, because that would put us well beyond the scope of this thread.


----------

